
NSA OSS Technologies - Varcht
https://code.nsa.gov/
======
JdeBP
That's the first sentence on the page. It's actual _title_ , however, is "NSA
OSS Technologies".

------
madengr
Huh, didn’t know Redhawk SDR framework was developed by them.

------
berbec
Can we get prism on github next?

